# He refuses to eat Angel Eyes!



## KissesBacci (Feb 6, 2013)

*Hey everyone!*

*Bacci has really bad tear stains which you cannot see in the pictures. I guess the lighting is perfect LOL...*

*Anyway, I finally bought him Angel Eyes after exhausting all other options to no avail. *

*Well, he refuses to eat it. I tried to put it in chicken with chicken broth, nope. Tried in wet dog food mixed with chicken, nope. Tried in water. Tried in a ball of peanut butter. Tried in yogurt. Even tried in sour cream and NOTHING!*

*So what I did was buy some empty capsules and fill them with the Angel Eyes. I give it to him the way you'd give any pill- put it as deep in the mouth as possible and make sure he swallows. The problem here is that it takes around 10 standard size capsules to be equivilent to 3/4 tsp as recommended. I've been giving him 3-4 caps and then stop because I just feel bad to keep doing it, he HATES it! In between each capsule, I give him a bunch of hugs and kisses and tell him what a good boy he is. I also give him a peice of chicken (after each capsule) which he loves, and it also helps me see that he really swallowed it. He's really good about it though. Even though he hates it, he swallows it almost instantly. But still, I want to find a way to give him Angel Eyes other than in capsule form. Giving him 3-4 caps is not even half of the amount that is recommended, and although his tear stains are getting a TINY bit better, I know that there should and could be a lot more noticeable improvement by now.*

*Do you guys have any suggestions as far as what I can try to get him to eat it? Or at least something to put it in??? Any suggestions will be GREATLY appreciated!! I'm desperate at this point!!!! :huh:*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The dose for Laurel (6 pounds) was 1/2 teaspoon. I put it in a little cottage cheese, but she liked the taste. I only used it for around 2 months, then her tear ducts were irrigated , and I don!t use it now.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Seems like I gave Spookie 1/4 teaspoon. Used cottage cheese, yogurt, anything it could be mushed into


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I tried everything from wet dog food licked off of my fingers to greek yogurt. Smashed up in liverworst was the only thing he would eat it in. Guess it takes a lot to mask the flavor.


----------



## KissesBacci (Feb 6, 2013)

*The problem is he hasnt dared eat it with all of the stuff you guys mentioned. You are all so lucky that your babies arent picky eaters! :innocent:*

*Laura, maybe I should try liverhurst?? Thats one thing I did not try- and yes the taste is unbearably bitter and I would imagine that it would take a lot to cover it up. When I first got the Angel Eyes delivered, both me and my mom put a tiny bit on our fingertip to taste it, because we wondered why he wasnt eating it. I look at it this way, if I'm giving it to my beloved dog, then there should be no reason why I cant try a little bit either. Anyway, to say the least, it was one of the most bitter things either one of us have ever tasted. And remember, it was just a tiny pinch on the tip of my finger. I drank some water and then tea afterwards and ate a yogurt, then a piece of cheese, and the taste was STILL present in my mouth for about 30 minutes or so after all that. The same situation with my mom. And we wondered why it was so hard to get poor Bacci to eat it...Go figure.*

*Anyway, I will try it in the liverhurst and let you know how that works. Thanks for the advice guys! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that SOMETHING works already to make him eat it because I'm desperate to get rid of those tear stains...He's a beautiful dog with an incredible looking face and those **** stains are taking away from his beautiful face....:angry:*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

KissesBacci said:


> *The problem is he hasnt dared eat it with all of the stuff you guys mentioned. You are all so lucky that your babies arent picky eaters! :innocent:*
> 
> *Laura, maybe I should try liverhurst?? Thats one thing I did not try- and yes the taste is unbearably bitter and I would imagine that it would take a lot to cover it up. When I first got the Angel Eyes delivered, both me and my mom put a tiny bit on our fingertip to taste it, because we wondered why he wasnt eating it. I look at it this way, if I'm giving it to my beloved dog, then there should be no reason why I cant try a little bit either. Anyway, to say the least, it was one of the most bitter things either one of us have ever tasted. And remember, it was just a tiny pinch on the tip of my finger. I drank some water and then tea afterwards and ate a yogurt, then a piece of cheese, and the taste was STILL present in my mouth for about 30 minutes or so after all that. The same situation with my mom. And we wondered why it was so hard to get poor Bacci to eat it...Go figure.*
> 
> *Anyway, I will try it in the liverhurst and let you know how that works. Thanks for the advice guys! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that SOMETHING works already to make him eat it because I'm desperate to get rid of those tear stains...He's a beautiful dog with an incredible looking face and those **** stains are taking away from his beautiful face....:angry:*


!!

My Laurel loved it, and Violet would try to lick the plate when Laurel was done.I'm telling you, my dogs aren't the least but picky!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bryianna, I think in your shoes I would go & get Bacci's tear ducts flushed! From what people say that stuff is awful. I can't imagine trying to force it. Is it really worth it in the end. Have you tried the Reneu eye cleaner for a few months? That is definitely the slow way, but painless. Lisi's new growth is really not stained & we have used it since Nov. She had stains from birth.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I've never used angel eyes but the liver wurst gave me an idea. Try mixing it into baby food meat. I don't see how any dog could resist that! It's what we fed our Gladie near the end when she was losing her appetite. You could try the liver...would be healthier than liver wurst too!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Have you tried both flavors, I have only fed Izzy the beef flavor, but recently found the Sweet Potato flavor too, maybe you could try that to see if he likes it or at least tolerates it.


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

You could try switching food to Fromm's grain free. I used to use Angel eyes periodically hsowever since switching to Fromms my dogs do not have a problem with tear stains anymore. I also put preservative free saline in their eyes every morning before I was faces with a micro cloth with just plain water.


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

how about those little syringe method(since you gotta keep angel eye dose for the next few months)? You can try crushing the liver into powder, mix it with angel's eyes, and add bit of liquid(to make it like syrupy), put them into a feeding syringe(without the needles, they sell them on Amazon.com for couple bucks) and just squirt little into his mouth(dog's natural reaction is to lick on the liquid, and eat them). I am currently giving Ein pain medication(which I am sure is NOT tasty), and my Vet gave them to me in one time use syringes. all I have to do is to give them in little squirts into his mouth, and he licks them off- pretty easy! If all else fails, you can try the syringe feeding method. let us know how Bacci ends up taking.. I feel the pain though. Tear stains were NOT fun.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think you should just give it up. I have a full bottle of Angel Eyes that I stopped using. It really isn't a good thing anyway. 

Here's a link, previously posted here, with what I consider the very best advise on controlling tear stains.

A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Years ago, the three dogs we had at the time (all since deceased) came down with persistant diarrhea that would NOT be controlled with usual methods. I honestly can't remember anymore what the diagnosis was but oh how my beige carpets suffered along with my usually well house trained dogs. 

However, long story short, I ended up talking to a veterinary gastroenteritis specialist at Texas A&M vet school and he recommended Tylan, which is the brand name for tylosin, the same active ingredient in Angel Eyes. They had to get it every day, twice a day for over 4 months (it seemed like forever). 

And yes, the stuff is bitter and nasty! The vet told me to get some liverwurst because the liverwurst's strong smell covers up the strong smell of the tylosin. I would make a little patty of the liverwurst, put the tylosin on top, then fold the edges to make a ball with the medicine hidden inside. Then I'd give each dog a tiny bit of plain liverwurst, immediately followed by the "medicine ball", and then have a 3rd tiny bit of plain liverwurst ready right in front of their nose. That way they'd gulp the medicine ball down fast because they were focused on the next bite. Went through this routine for three dogs, twice a day for over four months, which if you do the math is handing out nearly 2000 bits of liverwurst. I got very used to the smell of liverwurst with my morning coffee.

But the point is, it worked for getting bitter tylosin down our 3 dogs and they never got tired of the liverwurst. Dogs go nutz over liverwurst. Just use the smallest amount of liverwurst that you possibly can because it really is doggie junk food and you don't want them to have more than necessary to get the job done. Don't mix the Angel Eyes and the liverwurst together. Make the little patty and hide the medicine inside as I described above so the scent of the medicine is hidden inside the smelly liverwurst, then follow the medicine ball quickly with a chaser bit of liverwurst so it all goes down fast.

Good luck!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, I don't know what else you can try...when I tried Tylan powder I just mixed it with a little applesauce and both dogs loved it. I actually just ordered Angels' Eyes the other day to try for 2 months on the dogs to see if it will clear up their staining. Preston just has tear stains, but London has tear stains as well as stained paws. I won't keep them on it for months and months, though. Just one bottle and that's it.

I feed the dogs both canned & dry food so I just mix it up in their dinner and they either don't mind it or they flat out love it! LOL! No complaints from them so far.  This is only day 3 of Angels' Eyes.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I used Angel Eyes for a month and didn't see any difference. Oakley is teething and after reading on here that that can contribute to tear stains I stopped giving it to him. I may try it again later. I wash his face twice daily and use Fresh Eyes.


----------

